
The surprising thing Google learned about its employees - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2017/12/20/the-surprising-thing-google-learned-about-its-employees-and-what-it-means-for-todays-students/
======
decebalus1
> Broad learning skills are the key to long-term, satisfying, productive
> careers. What helps you thrive in a changing world isn’t rocket science. It
> may just well be social science, and, yes, even the humanities and the arts
> that contribute to making you not just workforce ready but world ready.

Saving you a click. Great surprise, if you have soft skills to go along with
your STEM skills, you're likely to be more successful. Someone call the Nobel
Committee.

------
Top19
Google’s hiring advice has done incredible damage to the United States. They
were the ones who first widely promoted the idea / made it sexy to interview
750 candidates for 1 role and then still saying no to all of them, just so you
can be a cool / desirable company. That kind of hiring methodology drives
people insane.

